# Tektro Lyra brakes - any good?



## sbitw (Jul 18, 2007)

Has anyone tried the Tektro Lyra disc brakes? Are they worth using, or should I just stick with BB7 road discs?

They'd be going on a Salsa La Cruz. It won't see any racing, just road and dirt riding.

TIA,
sbitw


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

While I can't say I ever liked working on their mountain bike disc brakes I am curious about these as they are a lighter alternative to BB7's
Check this out:
http://cxmagazine.com/cyclocross-disk-brake-debate


----------

